# Tap and Die



## Jgrden (Sep 26, 2012)

I have been watching and reviewing the threading sections on fountain pens. I am ready to start making my own. To be certain in making the right investment on a tap and die set it seems okay to go metric. Does it seem right to pay for a complete set through Harbor Freight or fifty dollars? I ask because in the past someone paid allot of money for just one tap.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 26, 2012)

John you would be lucky to use two sizes of taps and dies in a complete set.  It also will depend on what you are planning on making.  FP, RB, BP, one piece, capped ect...


----------



## frank123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Just buy the individual tap and dies that you decide to use.

Most of those in a set, maybe all of them, will be in sizes you decide you don't want to use for pens.


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 26, 2012)

Fountain pens. Custom made using acrylics and woods. So I should just buy the particular tap or die for that pen. I understand. Now I need to know what size for my particular pen which would include the feed housing, barrel housing and cap. A possibility of three different sizes.


----------



## frank123 (Sep 26, 2012)

What I've been using -and I'm still in the early learning stage so take it with a grain of salt- is a metric 12x.75, a 11x.75 and a 9x.75 tap and die and a 6.5x.5 tap for the nib feed housing tap  (using Schmidt nibs from IPD).  The m12 and m11 the body and cap threads and the m9 for the section thread.

The pens I've been making vary from .41 to about .51 inch body diameters and these seem to work for them.

You could make other choices including inch sized tap and dies.  Since it's you making them and not some manufacturer whose parts you're using it's really up to you.  (except maybe for the feed housing tap)

Other than the nib tap, the taps are fairly common sizes (although the .75 pitch may not be as readily available as coarser pitches) and are fairly inexpensive if you look at industrial and commercial fastener supply houses.

Maybe I'll buy one of the expensive multi start sets when I have enough expertise to merit the price, but I'm really not all that enthusiastic about multi start threads.  Just a matter of personal taste as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Sep 26, 2012)

John - The tap for the feed will depend on the feed.  There are a couple different sizes out there so you will need to be careful and do your research.  For the section to body most people are using M9 x .75 and M10 x 1.  There are also good for the finial on the body and the cap.  For the cap to body you need to decide if you want a triple start or not.  If you do then expect to for out some cash.  For most pens you will be looking at M12 x .8 and there is some fluctuations if you go with a single start.  The great thing about metric is if you look (I don't have it close at hand) there is an easy formula for figuring the hole and tenon sizes.


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 26, 2012)

As for the Harbor Freight set, forget it. I have it and they might be able to cut plastic, but the sizes won't be of much use to you. And don't even think about cutting metal with it. I ruined the first tap I tried just trying to chase some threads. No cutting, just chasing. While I've been pretty happy with most stuff I get there, the tap and die sets just aren't worth it. Get the individuals from one of our IAP vendors. You'll not regret it.

As my dad has always said, "It doesn't cost that much to go first class.", meaning getting the best is worth it. In this case, he's right!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Sep 27, 2012)

alamocdc said:


> As for the Harbor Freight set, forget it. I have it and they might be able to cut plastic, but the sizes won't be of much use to you. And don't even think about cutting metal with it. I ruined the first tap I tried just trying to chase some threads. No cutting, just chasing. While I've been pretty happy with most stuff I get there, the tap and die sets just aren't worth it. Get the individuals from one of our IAP vendors. You'll not regret it.
> 
> As my dad has always said, "It doesn't cost that much to go first class.", meaning getting the best is worth it. In this case, he's right!



Most tap and die sets like that are plain carbon steel. Usually only good for rethreading, poor for new threads, especially on steel. Had a guy in another shop I worked tell me I should get the Snap-On taps because they were 'life time guarantee'. I told him no way. He ordered some anyway, and I proceeded to break one on the first use. They are a better quality carbon steel, but again made for re threading.  Make sure you get HSS (high speed steel).


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay, I am changing direction.


----------

